# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  الحب والوطن فى شعر فاروق جويدة

## ابراهيم خليل

الاهداء :
____
الى الصدق......
الى الوفاء .....
الى الالهام .....
الى العطاء .....
الى الحب والوطن ...
الى الانسانية ... 
الى كل هذا واكثر ممثلا فى توأمى . .. ( د . عفاف بنانى ) 
________________ 
تقديم :
____
الشعر هو لغة القلوب ، و مراة النفوس ، يعبر عن الخلجات الغامضة ، ويكشف عن الاحساسات الدفينة ، يخاطب الوجدان و العاطفة ، و يستلهم الوحي والخيال ، و ينفذ الي اعمق شئ في الانسان و الطبيعة .
يقوم علي اللفظ الرشيق و التصوير الدقيق و التشبيه العميق والنغم الرقيق .
وقد اكد هذا الدكتور ( ابراهيم مدكور ) وقد سمي الشاعر شاعرا لانه يشعر بما لا يشعر به غيره .
وقال صاحب كتاب العمدة : ان بنية الشعب من اربعة : لفظ ومعني ، ووزن وقافيا ، و للشعر في الحقيقة جانبان لا وجود له بدونهما و هما الخيال و الموسيقى .
و القدرة علي قرض الشعر هي قدرة علي عيش الحياة فلن يكتب الشعر الا كل حريص علي ان يعيش حياته وسط الناس و الاحداث فيتفاعل مع الناس و الاحداث ، و نجد فرحه لافراحهم ، و نجد ايضا الامه لاحزانهم ، و يعبر عن ذلك بالكلمة الشعرية التي تخاطب الروح و الوجدان لانه ضمير الامة .
و الشاعر الكبير ( فاروق جويدة ) يعد من الشعراء المرموقين علي المستوى العربي ، و من الكتاب الكبار بجريدة الاهرام ، وقد تابعت كتاباته ودواوينه و رصدت ان شعره يفيض حبا ووطنية و رؤى تستشرف المستقبل و يعتز بالماضي المجيد ، و لكم تغذينا بالحب و الوطنية من منهل شعره المجيد .
و مجمل القول ان الشاعر الكبير ( فاروق جويدة ) هو شاهد عصره وهو ابن هذه الارض المصرية الطيبة ، والارض الطيبة نباتها طيب ، و لذا جاء كتابي هذا اذي رصدت فيه فيوضات الحب الوطنية و الهموم القومية و التي جادت بها قريحته الشعرية ، و اتمنى ان يكون اضافة الي المكتبة العربية .
( المؤلف : ابراهيم خليل ابراهيم )
___________________
الوطن في شعر فاروق جويدة : 
_______________________
مصر .. ميمها مجد ، و صادها صفاء ، و راؤها رخاء و استقرار ، وهي كنانة الله في ارضه ، من ارادها بسوء خاب و خسر .
و المتامل لشعر شاعرنا الكبير ( فاروق جويدة )يجد حب مصر يسري بين شرايينه و ينبض به قلبه و قلمه .. فها هو يقول : 
حملناك يا مصر 
بين الحنايا 
و بين الضلوع 
و فوق الجبين 
عشقناك صدرا 
رعانا بدفء
وان طال فينا 
زمان الحنين 
وفي نفس القصيدة يؤكد علي ان مصر سيبقي عبيرها بيت الغريب و سيف لمن لا سيف له حيث يقول : 
سيبقى نشيدك 
يضئ الطريق 
علي الحائرين 
سيبقى عبيرك 
بيت الغريب 
وسيف الضعيف 
و حلم الحزين 
سيبقى شبابك 
رغم الليالي 
ضياء يشع 
علي العالمين 
و في قصيدة اخرى نجد ان شاعرنا الكبير ( فاروق جويدة ) يذكر ان مصر لولم تكن موطنه لغرس ترابها بين وجدانه ، و نسج بين قبابها ايمانه حيث يقول :
لو لم تكن مصر العريقة 
موطنى 
لغرست بين ترابها
وجدانى
وسلكت درب الحب
مثل طيورها 
وغدوت زهرا
فى ربا بستان
وجعلت من عطر الزمان
قلائدا
ونسجت بين قبابها ايمانى 
وفى دعوة جميلة نجد شاعرنا الكبير ( فاروق جويدة ) فى قصيدة بعنوان ( عودوا الى مصر ) يقول :
عودوا الى مصر 
صدر الام يعرفنا 
مهما هجرناه..
فى شوق يلاقينا 
ومصر الشقيقة الكبرى لكل العرب .. وهى كعبة الاوطان .. ولذا يرسل شاعرنا المبدع تحذيرا شعريا لكل من يدعى الزعامة .. حيث يقول :
ياسادة الاحقاد
مصر بشعبها 
بترابها 
بصلابة الايمان 
مصر العظيمة
سوف تبقى دائما 
فوق الخداع .. 
وفوق كل جبان 
مصر العظيمة 
سوف تبقى دائما 
حلم الغريب
وواحة الحيران 
مصر العظيمة 
سوف تبقى دائما 
بين الورى فخرا
لكل زمان 
يامن تريدون الزعامة ويحكم
مصر العظيمة 
كعبة الاوطان 
ويقدم شاعرنا توصية لكل الرفاق من احباب مصر العزيزة .. حيث يقول :
مصر الحبيبة 
يارفاقى كعبة 
لاتتركوها
مرتع الاوثان 
فالعمر ليس بضاعة مسلوبة 
والعمر ليس بدرهم 
وغوانى
وفى قصيدة اخرى يؤكد على ان الاوفياء هم درع مصر وان شعبها هو باعث النهضة على مر الزمان .. حيث يقول :
سنرعى امانيك
من ذا سيفدى 
امانيك يوما
سوى الاوفياء؟؟
سنروى ربيعك 
رغم الصقيع 
عبير الحنايا 
وعطر الدماء
وشعبك يامصر
درع الزمان 
فلا تسألى غيره
فى البناء
ومصر هبة النيل والمصريين .. وعن نهر النيل الخالد .. شريان الحياة يقول شاعرنا الكبير فاروق جويدة :
يانيل ماؤك
للوجود هداية 
عاشت على درب السنين منارا
وبقول ايضا :
يانيل فيك من الحياة 
خلودها
كل الورى يفنى
وانت الباقى
وفى قصيدة بعنوان ( وتبقى انت يانيل ) يقول شاعرنا :
مازلت فى العين ضوءا
لايفارقنا
فالكل يمضى ..
وتبقى انت يانيل 
القضية الفلسطينية شكلت هما من الهموم القومية التى اثارت قريحة شاعرنا الكبير ( فاروق جويدة ) فهاهو يقول :
غنيت للقدس الحبيبة اعذب الالحان
وانساب فوق ربوعها شعرى 
يطوف على المأذن ..
والكنائس .. والجنان
القدس ترسم وجه ( طه )
والكلائك حوله 
والكون يتلو سورة ( الرحمن )
القدس فى الافق البعيد
تطل احيانا وفى احشائها
طيف المسيح .. وحوله الرهبان 
القدس تبدو فى ثياب الحزن 
قنديلا بلا ضوء ...
بلا نبض ... بلا الوان .. 
تبكى كثيرا 
كلما حانت صلاة الفجر 
وانطفأت عيون الصبح
وانطلق المؤذن بالاذان
وفى قصيدة بعنوان ( لن اسلم رايتى ) يقول :
قل ماردت عن البطولة والفدا
واكتب جميل الشعر والابيات 
لاشىء اغلى من دماء مقاتل 
بالدم يكتب اروع الصفحات
والان نرسم بالدماء طريقنا 
هل بعد عطر الدم من كلمات ؟
الان اسمع صوت كل شهيدة 
قد زينت بدمائها راياتى 
الان ارقب وجه كل صغيرة 
رفعت جبين القدس فى الساحات 
ويقول ايضا شاعرنا الكبير :
انا صامد فى الارض بين ترابها
وسط النخيل .. وفى شذا الزهرات
عند الخليل وخلف غزة كلما 
لاحت وفى يدها الصباح الاتى 
وفى ختام القصيدة يؤكد التحدى والصمود :
انا الصمود .. انا الشموخ .. انا الردى 
انا لن اسلم رايتى .. لغزاة 
وفى الذكرى الخمسين لاغتصاب فلسطين الحبيبة قال شاعرنا الكبير ( فاروق جويدة ) فى قصيدة جاء عنوانها فى صورة تساؤل ( ماذا تبقى من بلاد الانبياء ) ؟ ونقطف منها :
ماذا تبقى من بلاد الانبياء ..
لاشىء غير النجمة السوداء ؟
ترتع فى السماء 
لاشىء غير مواكب القتلى 
وانات النساء 
ثم يقول :
ماذا تبقى من بلاد الانبياء ؟
خمسون عاما 
والحناجر تملا الدنيا ضجيجا 
ثم تبتلع الهواء ...
خمسون عاما 
والفوارس تحت اقدام الخيول 
تئن فى كمد .. وتصرخ فى استياء 
وعندما قام ( ارييل شارون ) زعيم المعارضة الاسرائيلى بزيارته المستفزة والغير مسئولة الى المسجد الاقصى فى الثامن والعشرين من شهر سبتمبر عام 2000 ثار الشعب الفلسطينى وانطلقت شرارة الانتفاضة .. وفى الثلاثين من شهر سبتمبر خرج الصبى ( محمد ) البالغ من العمر 12 عاما مع والده ( جمال الدرة ) لشراء بعض الاحتياجات فاذا بجنود الاحتلال الاسرائيلى يطلقون النار عليهما فاسرع ( جنال الدرة ) بابنه نحو برميل فارغ بجانب جدار ليحميهما من وابل الطلقات النارية الاسرائيلية ولكن اصيب ( جمال الدرة ) واستشهد الصبى الصغير ( محمد ) وهنا كتب شاعرنا ( رسالة الى شارون ) نقطف منها :
كيف اجترات على ارض مطهرة 
اسرى بها خير خلق الله والامم
هذا التراب الذى لوثت جبهته
مازال يصرخ بين الناس فى الم 
ثم يقول :
محمد ياشهيد القدس يااملا
مازال يحلو كوجه الصبح فى الظلم 
يادرة العمر يااغلى مباهجه
ادميتنا بالاسى والحزن والسقم
فى وجهك الان تصحو كل مئذنة 
ضاقت بها الارض بين الياس والحلم 
فى قبرك الان بركان يحاصرنا 
ويشتكى عجزنا المسكون بالنقم 
ياصيحة من ضمير الحق اسكتها 
صوت الضلال وكهان بلا ذمم
فى عينيك الان مصباح واغنية 
لكل طفل برىء الوجه مبتسم 
فكل نقطة دم انبتت حجرا 
قد يكسر القيد او يهوى على صنم
فاهدا صغيرى فان القدس عائدة 
مهما تمادى جنون الموت والعدم 
ان خاننى الشعر فى حزنى فلى امل 
ان يهدر الشعر كالبركان من قلمى 
والقدس العتيقة وزهرة المدائن هى فى القلب ولن ننساها ابدا .. وهنا يقول شاعرنا المبدع ( فاروق جويدة ) فى قصيدة بعنوان ( لانك عشت فى دمنا ) :
ولن ننساك ياقدس 
ستجمعنا صلاة الفجر فى صدرك
وقرأن تبسم فى سنا ثغرك
وقد ننسى امانينا 
وقد ننسى .. محبينا 
وقد ننسى طلوع الشمس فى غدنا 
وقد ننسى غروب الحلم من يدنا 
ولن ننسى ماذننا ..
ستجمعنا .. دماء قد سكبناها 
واحلام حلمناها .. 
وامجاد كتبناها 
وايام اضعناها 
ويجمعنا .. ويجمعنا .. ويجمعنا 
ولن ننساك .. لن ننساك ياقدس 
ونرى حملنا مع حلم شاعرنا الكبير ( فاروق جويدة ) عندما يقول:
مازلت احلم 
ان ارى فى القدس يوما 
صوت قداس يعانق ليلة الاسراء
ويطل وجه الله بين ربوعنا
وتعود ارض الانبياء .
____________________________________
_ من كتاب : الحب والوطن فى شعر فاروق جويدة .
_ للكاتب : ابراهيم خليل ابراهيم .

----------


## ابراهيم خليل

الاخوة والاخوات مازلنا مع صفحات كتاب .. او الدراسة الادبية التى تحمل عنوان ( الحب والوطن فى شعر فاروق جويدة ) :
بيروت لبنان لم تغب عن شارعرنا المبدع ( فاروق جويدة ) ففى قصيدة بعنوان ( يازمان الحزن فى بيروت ) والتى ضمها ديوانه ( شىء سيبقى بيننا ) والذى اصدره فى عام 1983 يقول :
برغم الصمت والانقاض يابيروت 
مازلنا نناجيك
برغم الخوف والسجان والقضبان 
مازلنا نناديك
برغم القهر والطغيان يابيروت 
مازالت اغانيك
وكل قصائد الاحزان يابيروت
لاتكفى لتبكيك
ويقول ايضا:
وسيف الله يابيروت رغم الصمت
سوف يظل يحميك
ويابيروت
يانهرا من الاشواق 
عاش العمر يروينا
وياجرحا سيبقى العمر .. كل العمر
يؤلمنا .. ويشقينا 
وفى نفس القصيدة يقول شاعرنا :
غدوت الان يابيروت بركانا
كبئر النار يحرقنا 
ويسرى فى مأقينا
حرام ان نراك اليوم وسط النار
هل شلت ايادينا ؟
والابيات السالفة الذكر اثارت بداخلنا الاحزان والهموم عما حدث لشعب لبنان الشقيق من جراء العدوان الغاشم الذى قامت به اسرائيل على لبنان فى الثامن عشر من شهر يوليو 2006 ... والعجب ان الولايات المتحدة الامريكية باركت هذا العدوان الغاشم .. والمدهش ان مجلس الامن لم يحرك ساكنا .... فهل ياترى اصبح مجلس الامن هو مجلس اللامن ؟
وعندما قامت ابنة لبنان والعروبة ( سناء محيدلى )فى التاسع من شهر ابريل عام 1985 بتفجير نفسها فى عملية فدائية ضد القوات الاسرائيلية .. وقبل تنفيذ مهمتها كتبت وصية الى اهلها نقطف منها : ( أرجوكم .. أقبل اياديكم فرداً فرداً لا تبكوني..لا تحزنوا علي. بل افرحوا .. اضحكوا للدنيا طالما فيها أبطال.. طالما فيها آمال بالتحرير....أنني بتلك الصواعق التي طيرت لحومهم وقذارتهم بطله أنا ألآن مزروعة في تراب الجنوب اسقيها من دمي وحبي لها...آه لو تعرفون إلى أي حد وصلت سعادتي ... ليتكم تعرفون لكنتم شجعتم كل الذين سائرون على خط التحرير من الصهاينة الإرهابيين
مهما كانوا أقوياء إرهابيين قذرين, هم ليسوا مثلنا.. إنهم جبناء يطعنون من الخلف ويغدرون.. يتلفون شمالاً ويمينا هربا من الموت..التحرير يريد أبطالاً يضحون بأنفسهم غير مبالين بما حولهم، ينفذون، هكذا تكون ألأبطال..) عندما قامت بهذه العملية البطولية كتب شاعرنا ( فاروق جويدة قصيدة بعنوان ( بعض العشق .. يكون الموت ) ونقطف منها : 
كانت تعلم ..
ان الموت ضريبة عشق الوطن
ان الحب سيصبح يوما
اجمل وشم للاكفان
ان الموت سيصبح عرسا 
ينسينا كل الاحزان
ويقول ايضا فى نفس القصيدة :
لكن سيناء اختارت كيف تموت ؟
لبكيها كل الاشجار 
اختارت اين تموت ؟
لتصبح عطرا للازهار 
اختارت ان تبقى رسما
فوق الطرقات .. على الانهار
ثم يقول :
وسناء اختارت 
كيف تموت خلف الاسوار
فماذا نكتب بعد اليوم .. حين يصير الدم مدادا ؟
فلتسقط كل الاشعار 
ونجد ورود الكثير من ادوات الاستفهام فى شعر شاعرنا ( فاروق جويدة ) مثل : كم .. التى يسأل بها عن العدد .. والهمزة : التى يسأل بها عن واحد من شيئين او اكثر كما يسأل بها عن مضمون الجملة .. و ( ما _ ماذا ) التى يسأل بها عن غير العاقل .. ومن : التى يسال بها عن العاقل .. واين : التى يسأل بها عن المكان .. وهل : التى يسأل بها عن مضمون الجملة المثبتة .. وكيف : التى يسال بها عن الحال .. كما نجد ايضا عناوين الكثير من القصائد تحمل استفهاما مثل : متى يفيق النائمون ؟ ماذا اخذت من السفر؟ ماذا اصابك ياوطن ؟ ماذا تبقى من بلاد الانبياء ؟ متى تأتين ؟ لمن اعطى قلبى ؟ أترى يفيد الحلم ؟ وهذا يشير الى كثرة تزاحم الاسئلة داخل اعماق شاعرنا الكبير .. ففى قصيدة بعنوان0( متى يفيق النائمون ) يقول :
شهداؤنا فوق المنابر يخطبون 
قاموا الى لبنان صلوا فى كنائسهم
وزاروا المسجد الاقصى 
وطافوا فى رحاب القدس 
واقتحموا السجون ..
فى كل شبر 
من ثرى الوطن المكبل ينبتون 
من كل ركن فى ربوع الامة الثكلى 
اراهم يخرجون ..
شهداؤنا وسط المجازر .. يهتفون 
الله اكبر منك يازمن الجنون 
وفى نفس القصيدة يقول :
بيروت تسألهم اليس لعرضها 
حق عليكم .. اين الرافضون 
واين غاب البائعون 
واين راح .. الهاربون 
الصامتون .. الغافلون .. الكاذبون ؟؟؟
صمتوا جميعا .. 
والرصاص الان يخترق العيون 
وفى قصيدة بعنوان ( مرثية حلم ) نجد تكثيف شجون شاعرنا وهو يتحدث عن القدس وبيروت وبغداد وطهران .. حيث يقول :
بيروت فى اليم ماتت
قدسنا انتحرت 
ونحن فى العار نسقى وحلنا طينا 
بغداد تبكى 
وطهران يحاصرها 
نهر من الدم
بات الان يسقينا 
وعلى لسان طفلة مسلمة كتب شاعرنا المبدع ( فاروق جويدة ) قصيدة بعنوان ( رسالة الى بوش من طفلة مسلمة ) نقطف منها :
ياسيدى بوش العظيم ..
بالله كيف يعانق الصبح الجميل 
خيوط ليل مظلمة 
تبنون فى اوطانكم مجدا وفى اوطاننا 
تعلوا السجون المحكمة..
والحق فى اوطانكم حق الشعوب وعندنا 
حق الكلاب المتخمة .. 
والقتل فى زمن النخاسة اوسمة ..
لم تقتلون الصبح فى اعماقنا 
وتشيعون على المشانق ماتمه ..؟؟
العدل فى اوطانكم يعلو وفى اوطاننا 
قهر الايادى الاثمة .. 
تبكون ان سقطت على باريس 
او روما ظلال قاتمه
والان تجرى فى ربوع بلادنا 
انهار دم مسلمة .. 
ونقطف ايضا :
ياسيدى بوش العظيم ..
كل العصافير الجريحة فى بلادى 
تلعن الزمن القبيح 
ماتت على الاغصان 
كم كانت تغنى كل صبح هل ترى 
يبكيك عصفور جريح ؟
ودمى يسيل على ثيابى هل ترى 
يبكيك انسان ذبيح ؟
ثم يجىء التذكار بقرار الرئيس الامريكى ( بوش ) والذى بمقتضاه ذهبت الجيوش الى الكويت لضرب القوات العراقية التى غزت دولة الكويت .. وهذا القرار ليس حبا فى الكويت بل من اجل النفط الذى كان سلاحا فعالا واستراتيجيا فى نعارك اكتوبر عام 1973 :
ياسيدى بوش العظيم .. 
حاربت يامولاى يوما فى الكويت 
وجنيت منها ماجنيت ..
هل شعب بوسنة لايساوى 
فى ضميرك .. يئر زيت ؟
وفى ختام القصيدة تأكيد على ان نور الله سيبقى معانقا لكل بيت مسلم :
ياسيدى بوش العظيم ..
ان شئت يوما او ابيت 
سيظل نور الله فى وطنى 
يعانق كل بيت 
وكتب شاعرنا الكبير ( فاروق جويدة ) قصيدة بعنوان ( ماعاد يكفينا الغضب ) واهداها الى صبايا بغداد فى سجن ابو غريب .. ونشرت هذه القصيدة فى جريدة الاهرام ونذكر منها :
ماعاد يكفى ان تثور شعوبنا 
غضبا .. فلن يجدى مع العجز الغضب 
لن ترجع الايام تاريخا ذهب 
ومن الهانة ان نقاتل بالخطب 
هذى خنادقنا .. وتلك خيولنا 
عودوا اليها فالامان لمن غلب 
ماعاد يكفينا الغضب 
ماعاد يكفينا الغضب 
ونلمح مناجاة شاعرنا الى خير البرية صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث يقول :
هذى دمانا رسول الله 
تغرقنا 
هل من زمان 
بنور العدل يحمينا ؟
وعندما توفى الشاعر الكبير ( نزار قبانى ) يوم الخميس الموافق للثلاثين من شهر ابريل عام 1998 فى لندن نقل جثمانه فى طائرة خاصة الى سوريا تنفيذا لاوامر الرئيس السورى ( حافظ الاسد ) رحمه الله .. كتب شاعرنا الكبير ( فاروق جويدة ) قصيدة بعنوان ( وسافر فارس العشق ) ونذكر منها :
تبكى القلوب التى اهديتها زمنا 
من الجمال بحر الشعر والادب 
تبكى الحروف التى سطرتها تغما 
كانت ترف على عينيك كالهدب 
نسيم لبنان هل تدرى بما حملت 
دموع بلقيس من حزن ومن عتب
ياسمينة الحى صاحت عندما لمحت 
مواكب الناس من باك ومنتحب 
مالت على الارض فى حزن وقد تركت 
ثيابها الابيض للانداء والسحب 
كانت تصلى على جثمان عاشقها 
كأنها طفلة ماتت بحضن اب 
قد عدت للشام .. ياللشام كم حملت 
مواكب النور من صيدا الى حلب 
يادرة الشام .. يااغلى قلائدها 
ابيات شعرك تيجان من الذهب 
ان ساءلوا الناس يوما عن مراتبهم 
فدولة الشعر فوق التاج والرتب 
وبلقيس المذكورة هى زوجة الشاعر الكبير ( نزار قبانى ) وهى من العراق وتوفيت عام 1981 تحت انقاض منزل منهار فى بيروت وظل الشاعر يجمع اشياء زوجته اربع ليال وتعرف عليها من خاتم الزواج الذى يحمل اسمه .
وعندما رحل احد فرسان الاغتراب الشاعر العراقى الكبير ( عبد الوهاب البياتى ) فى الثالث من شهر اغسطس عام 1999 حيث وافته المنية فى دمشق ودفن فى مسجد محيى الدين بن عربى تنفيذا لوصيته .. كتب الشاعر الكبير ( فاروق جويدة ) قصيدة بعنوان ( الخيول لاتعرف النباح ) واهداها الى الشاعر الكبير ( عبد الوهاب البياتى ) ونقطف منها :
هنا كان بالامس صوت الخيول 
على كل باغ له جلجله
فكم اسقط الحق عرش الطغاه
وكم واجه الزيف كم زلزله
فكيف انتهى المجد للباكيات 
ومن اخرس الحق .. من ضلله ؟؟
ومن قال ان البكا كالصهيل 
وعدو الفوارس كالهروله ؟؟
سلام على كل نسر جسور 
يرى فى سماء العلا منزله .
_____________________________________
_ من كتاب : الحب والوطن فى شعر فاروق جويدة .
_ للكاتب : ابراهيم خليل ابراهيم

----------


## ابراهيم خليل

الاخوة والاخوات مازلنا مع ( الحب والوطن فى شعر فاروق جويدة ) :
الحب فى شعر فاروق جويدة :
____________________
المتامل للادب الانسانى عبر الحضارات يجد ان فكرته الرئيسية تمثلت فى التعبير عن الحب بمعناه العام ..فتارة نجد الحب بمعناه الانسانى العام.. وتارة نجده يتحول الى فعل ايجابى .. وتارة اخرى نجد الحب بين الانسان والانسان وبين الانسان والمجتمع وبين الانسان والوطن .. وتارة نجد من وهب حبه للمرأة او السلطة او الحرية او للعقيدة الاسلامية .
والكاتب الفرنسى ( ستندال ) رأى ان الحب ينقسم الى اربعة انواع هى :
اولا _ الحب العاطفى :
وهو الحب الحقيقى الذى تلتقى فيه عواطف الطرفين المحبين وتتفاعل لتصل الى حد التضحية من جانب كل طرف فى سبيل الطرف الاخر .
ثانيا _ الحب الجسدى :
وهو لون رخيص وتعس من الحب ويبدا به الشباب من سن السادسة عشرة .
ثالثا _ حب الرغبة والاستحسان :
وهو الحب الذى يسود الاطراف المترفه .. وهو حب خال من كل عاطفة صادقة وبالتالى فهو خال ايضا من كل ماهو غير متوقع سلفا ولكنه كثيرا ما يتطوى على اعمال اللطافة والرقة بصورة تتفوق على الحب الحقيقى لانه يحتاج دائما الى اعمال الحيلة والذكاء وسرعة البديهة.
رابعا _ الحب القائم على الزهو والغرور :
وهذا الحب يرجع الى رغبة التملك والاقتناء واشباع الغرور والتظاهر .. وكثيرا مايخلو هذا النوع من اتفه عناصر اللذة الجسدية نفسها .
وهذه الانواع الاربعة من الحب تتداخل وبالتالى فهى تخرج لنا ثمانية انواع او اكثر .. ولكن هذا التنوع لايغير شيئا من الاحكام الاساسية الخاصة بكل نوع من الانواع الاربعة.
والحب هو بلسم الحياة .. هو كلمة واحدة من حروف قليلة ولكن لاشىء يشغل العالم كله ويستغرق تفكيره ونشاطه كهذه الكلمة .. ففى هذه الكلمة الصغيرة عالم ضخم من المعانى والمشاعر الانسانية وغير الانسانية .. فهناك حب الام وحب الاب وحب الاطفال وحب الذات .. وهناك الحب الاخوى وحب الانسان لبيته ووطنه .. والحب يشمل هذه المعانى جميعا .
ان الحب عاطفة ايجابية .. انه توسيع لافاق الحياة .. وثروة لاغنى عنها .. انه يدفعنا الى الامام لنحقق كل شىء كبير .. وخو يقضى على الحقد والكراهية وكل نزعة الى التخريب والهدم .
ولكى نحب لابد ان نكره .. اى : اننا لكى نحب الجمال فلابد ان نكره القبح اولا .. ولكى نحب العدل لابد ان نكره الظلم .. ولكى نحب الاخلاص لابد ان نكره النفاق والرياء .
واذا كان الكره ابغض مافى قواميس اللغة من الفاظ فان الحب اسمى مافى الوجود من معان .
وذات يوم سمع ( سليمان ) عليه السلام عصفورا يقول لعصفورة : لو قبلت لنقلت لك عرش سليمان بمنقارى ؟
وهنا ابتسم ( سليمان ) عليه السلام وقال : كم يزين العشق للعاشقين كلاما .
وقد مر ( الاصمعى ) بجدار كتب عليه احد الفتيان :
ايا معشر العشاق بالله خبروا 
اذا حل عشق بالفتى كيف يصنع ؟
فاجابه الاصمعى :
يدارى هواه ثم يكتم سره 
ويصبر فى كل الامور ويخشع 
فكتب الفتى :
وكيف يدارى والهوى قاتل الفتى 
وفى كل يوم قلبه يتقطع ؟
فاجابه الاصمعى :
فان لم يجد الفتى صبرا لكتمان سره
فليس له عندى سوى الموت انفع 
وفى اليوم التالى مر ( الاصمعى ) بالمكان فوجد الفتى ميتا وقد كتب هذا البيت :
سمعنا واطعنا ثم متنا فبلغوا 
سلامى الى من كان للوصل يمنع 
والحب عند الشاعر الكبير ( فاروق جويدة ) هو حب الوطن والقومية العربية كما رصدنا شعره عن مصر وفلسطين ولبنان والبوسنة .
والحب عنده ايضا يدفع الى الامام ويسمو بالنفس البشرية فشعره يفيض رقة وعذوبة وعاطفة جياشة .. ونجد ذلك فى عناوين دوواينه ( حبيبتى لاترحلى) الذى صدر عام 1975 و( ويبقى الحب ) الذى صدر عام 1977 و ( وللاشواق عودة ) الذى صدر عام 1978 و ( فى عينيك عنوانى ) الصادر عام 1979 و ( دائما انت بقلبى ) الصادر عام 1981 و ( لانى احبك ) الصادر عام 1982 و ( شىء سيبقى بيننا ) الصادر عام 1983
وفى قصيدة بعنوان ( احلام حائرة ) يقول شاعرنا فاروق جويدة :
انى تعلمت الهوى 
وعشقته منذ الصغر 
وجعلته حلم العمر
وكتبت للازهار
للدنيا
الى كل البشر
الحب واحة عمرنا 
ننسى به الالام
فى ليل السفر 
ونسير فوق جراحنا 
بين الحفر
ويؤكد الشاعر الكبير ( فاروق جويدة ) على ان الحب هو اشباع الرغبات الاساسية للانسان فلا فلسفة على الجياع .. والحب هو ان نحلم فى وضح النهار .. وهو الامان .. وهو ان يشعر الانسان باخيه الانسان .. ففى قصيدة بعنوان ( وحدى على الطريق ) يقول :
الحب يا دنياي 
ان نجد الرغيف .. مع الصغار 
ان نغرس الاحلام 
في ايدي النهار 
وفي قصيدة بعنوان ( مدينتي بلاعنوان ) يقول :
الحب ان نجد الامان مع المنى 
الا يضيع العمر في القضبان 
الا تمزقنا الحياة بخوفها 
ان يشعر الانسان .. بالانسان 
ان نجعل الايام طيفا هادئا 
ان نغرس الاحلام كالبستان 
الا يعاني الجوع ابنائي غدا 
الا يضيق المرء بالحرمان 
و الحب ايضا هو ان تجد الطيور الدفء في حضن السماء ، وان تجد النجوم ايضا الامن في السماء ، وفي قصيدة بعنوان ( ويموت فينا الانسان ) يقول شاعرنا المبدع فاروق جويدة :
الحب ان تجد الطيور الدفء 
في حضن السماء 
الحب ان تجد النجوم الامن 
في قلب السماء 
الحب ان نحيا و نعشق ما نشاء 
وفي قصيدة بعنوان ( وانت الحقيقة لو تعلمين ) يقول :
احبك عمرا 
نقي الضمير 
اذا ضلل الزيف 
وجه الحياة 
احبك فجرا 
عنيد الضياء 
اذا ما تهاوت 
قلاع النجاة 
و في قصيدة بعنوان ( لقاء الغرباء ) يقول شاعرنا المبدع : 
وغرست حبك 
في الفؤاد وكلما 
مضت السنين 
اراه دوما .. يزدهر 
وامام بيتك 
قد وضعت حقائبي 
يوما وودعت المتاعب
و السفر 
و غفرت للايام كل خطيئة 
و غفرت للدنيا ..
وسامحت البشر 
و القلب هو حياة الانسان ، و هو النابض بالحب ، و لكم ناجى شاعرنا قلب الحبيبة .. فهاهو يقول :
يا قلبها .. 
يا من عرفت الحب يوما عندها 
يا من حملت الشوق نبضا
في حنايا صدرها 
اني سكنتك ذات يوم
كنت بيتي .. كان قلبي بيتها 
ومن ذاق قلبه طعم الحب لا ينسى رحيقه ، وحول هذا يقول شاعرنا المبدع فاروق جويدة :
مازال في قلبي 
رحيق لقائنا 
من ذاق طعم الحب .. 
لا ينساه
وفى الفراق لوعة وحرقة فلاشىء بعد الحبيبة يملآ قلب المحب .. وفى ذلك يقول شاعرنا :
وتسافرين .. 
لاشىء بعدك
يملآ القلب الحزين 
لاحب بعدك .. لااشتياقا 
لاحنين .. 
فلقد غدوت اليوم
عبدا للسنين 
تنساب ايامى 
وتنزف كالدماء
وتضيع شيءا .. بعد شىء 
كالضياء ..
وهناك فى قلبى 
بقايا من وفاء
وتسافرين 
وانت كل الناس عندى 
والرجاء 
وفى قصيدة بعنوان ( وحدى على الطريق ) يقول شاعرنا الكبير فاروق جويدة :
ولم الوداع 
وانت عمرى كله 
وحصاد ايامى 
وهمس مشاعرى 
وغذاء فكرى 
وابتهال .. محبتى
وعزاء ايامى 
وصفوا سرائرى 
وفى قصيدة بعنوان ( عندما ننتظر القطار ) يقول شاعرنا :
قد قلت 
سوف اعود يوما عندما
ياتى القطار 
واتى الربيع وبعده 
كم جاء للدنيا .. ربيع 
والليل يمضى .. والنهار 
فى كل يوم ابعث الامال فى قلبى 
فانتظر القطار .. 
الناس عادت .. 
والربيع اتى 
وذاق القلب يأس الانتظار 
اترى نسيت حبيبتى ؟
ام ان تذكرة القطار تمزقت 
وطويت فيها .. قصتى ؟
ياليتنى قيل الرحيل 
تركت عندك ساعتى
فلقد ذهبت حبيبتى 
ونسيت .. ميعاد القطار
والمحب يرى حبيبته فى كل شىء .. فهى لاتغيب عنه .. وحول هذا يقول شاعرنا الكبير ( فاروق جويدة ) فى قصيدة بعنوان ( بقايا .. بقايا ) :
لماذا اراك على كل شىء
كأنك فى الارض كل البشر 
كأنك درب بغير انتهاء 
وانى خلقت لهذا السفر ؟
وحب الحبيبة هو البسمة التى تزيل دمعة الحبيب .. وهو السلامة فى درب الحياة .. ونجد شاعرنا يقول :
اذا مابكيت اراك ابتسامة 
وان ضاق دربى اراك السلامة 
والحبيبة هى الواحة التى تهدا عليها احزان الحبيب .. وهى النسمة الرقيقة واللحن الشهى .. وفى قصيدة بعنوان ( فى عينيك عنوانى ) يقول شاعرنا :
احبك واحة هدات 
عليها كل احزانى 
احبك نسمة تروى 
لصمت الناس الحانى 
ولو خيرت فى وطن 
لقلت هواك اوطانى 
ولو انساك ياعمرى 
حنايا القلب تنسانى 
اذا ماضعت فى درب 
ففى عينيك عنوانى 
وفى قصيدة اخرى يقول شاعرنا :
عشقت بعينيك نهرا صغيرا 
سرى فى عروقى تلاشيت فيه 
رأيتك صبحا .. وبيتا .. وحلما 
راتيتك كل الذى اشتهيه 
تجاوزت عن سيئات الليالى 
وسامحت فيه الزمان السفيه 
وفى قصيدة اخرى يقول شاعرنا المبدع فاروق جويدة :
وفى عينيك 
القيت الامانى 
وقلت ابحث عن زمانى 
وفى قصيدة بعنوان ( مات الحنين ) يقول :
وجعلت حبك نجمة 
تهدى ظلام الحائرين 
ونسجت من ايامى الحيرى 
رداء البائسين 
ونسيت ان العمر قد يمضى 
ولانجد السنين .
وبداية العمر مع مولد الحب ، فالحب هو البداية و الضياء ، وفي قصيدة بعنوان ( انا و عيناك ) يقول الشاعر الكبير فاروق جويدة :
لا تسأليني عن حياتي 
قبل ان القاك 
اني بدات العمر منذ لقاك 
قد كان عمري في الحياة ضلالة 
ورأيت كل النور 
بعض ضياك 
لو كان عمري في الحياة خميلة 
ما كنت امنح ظلها لسواك 
لو ظل شعري في الوجود بعطره
فالشعر يادنياي بعض شذاك 
اني تعبت من المسير ولا ادري 
في القلب شيئا غير ان بهواك 
وفي قصيدة اخري يقول شاعرنا : 
سوف القاك ضياء 
في عيون الناس يغتال الدموع 
رغم كل الحزن يغتال الدموع 
ربما القاك في ذكري عتاب 
ربما القاك في عمري سراب
ربما ابحث عنك .. بين احضان كتاب 
ربما اسمع عنك .. من حكايات صحاب 
ومهما مرت الايام سيبقى الحب هو الواحة الهادئة ، و اشراقة القلوب المحبة ، و لذا نجد شاعرنا الكبير ( فاروق جويدة ) في قصيدة بعنوان ( بين العمر و الاماني ) يقول : 
سيبقى الحب واحتنا 
اذا ضاقت ليالينا 
و في نفس القصيدة يقول :
وان هواك في قلبي 
يضيئ العمر اشراقا 
سيبقى حبنا ابدا 
برغم البعد عملاقا 
ونجد ايمان شاعرنا بالامل فلطالما سياتي الغد فسوف تشرق الشمس ، وياتي الغد و تبقي التذكارات الجميلة ، ففي قصيدة بعنوان ( غدا نحب ) يقول شاعرنا :
لا تنظري للشمس في احزانها 
فغدا سيضحك ضوءها 
بين النخيل 
و لتذكريني كل يوم عندما
يشتاق قلبك الاصيل 
و ستشرق الازهار
رغم دموعها 
و تعود ترقص مثلما كانت 
علي الغصن الجميل 
و لتذكريني كل عام كلما 
همس الربيع بشوقه 
نحو الزهر
او كلما جاء المساء معذبا 
كي يسكب الاحزان 
في ضوء القمر 
عودي الى الذكرى و كانت روضة 
نثر الزمان علي لياليها الزهر 
ان كانت الشمس الحزينة 
قد توارى دفئها 
فغدا يعود الدفء يملأ بيتنا 
و الزهر سوف يعود يرقص حولنا 
و نرصد دعوة شاعرنا لغرس الزهور في الدروب ، و اشعال الشموع لازالة الظلام حيث يقول :
هيا لنغرس في الدروب زهورنا 
هيا لنوقد في الظلام شموعنا 
____________________________________
_ من كتاب : الحب والوطن فى شعر فاروق جويدة
_ للكاتب : ابراهيم خليل ابراهيم .

----------


## ابراهيم خليل

الاخوة و الاخوات .. مازلنا مع ( الحب و الوطن في شعر فاروق جويدة ) وهذه هى الحلقة الاخيرة :
و نلمح في شعر شاعرنا الكبير ( فاروق جويدة ) ورود بعض ادوات النداء ، و نحن نعلم ان المنادى هو اسم ظاهر يذكر بعد اداة من ادوات النداء لطلب اقبال مسماه او التفاته .
و ادوات النداء هي : يا ، ايا ، هيا ، اي ، الهمزة ، و اي و الهمزة لنداء القريب ، و ايا و هيا للبعيد ، ويا لكل منادى 
و في قصيدة بعنوان ( المدينة تحترق ) نجد شاعرنا يقول :
الدار يا اماه ..
طفل يحترق 
و نجده ايضا يقول : 
النار يا اماه 
احرقت الغدير 
النار يا امي تحوم 
علي مشارف بيتنا 
و يقول ايضا :
اماه اني اختنق 
اماه .. 
اماه .. 
و نجده ايضا يقول :
آه يا اماه ما اقسى زماني 
صارت الاثواب من وحل .. و طين 
و نجده ايضا يقول :
اماه ..
ليتك تسمعين 
لا شئ يا امي هنا 
يدري حكايا .. الحائرين 
كم عشت بعدك 
شاحب الاعماق 
مرتجف الجبين
و في قصيدة اخري يقول شاعرنا المبدع فاروق جويدة :
الحب يا امي هنا 
كاس .. و غانية .. و قصر .. 
الحب يا امي هنا 
حفل .. وراقصة .. ومهر 
و في قصيدة بعنوان ( بالرغم منا قد تضيع ) يقول :
ابتاه .. ايامي هنا تمضي 
مع الحزن العميق
و اعيش وحدي .. 
قد فقدت القلب 
و النبض .. الرقيق 
درب المدينة يا ابي 
درب عتيق 
تتربع الاحزان 
في ارجائه 
ويموت فيه الحب 
و الامل الغريق 
و في قصيدة اخري يقول شاعرنا : 
ابتاه ..
مازال في قلبي عتاب
لم لم تعلمني الحياة مع الذئاب ؟
و في مناجاة للبحر يقول :
يا بحر جئتك 
حائر الوجدان 
اشكو جفاء الدهر للانسان 
يا بحر خاصمني الزمان و انني 
ما عدت اعرف في الحياة مكاني
وفى قصيدة اخرى نجد غوثاه لانبياء الله حيث يقول :
ياانبياء الله 
يامن ملأتم بالضياء قلوبنا 
يامن نثرتم بالمحبة دربنا 
بالقلب احزان 
وشكوى تختنق 
وربيع ايام 
يموت .. ويحترق 
ويقول شاعرنا ايضا :
ياانبياء الله 
لاتتركوا الارض
الحزينة للضياع 
وتجد ايضا مناجاته لرب العزة سبحانه وتعالى :
يارب .. 
ماعاد طيف الحب .. يحملنا 
الى همس المشاعر 
فالحب اصبح سلعة 
كالخبز .. كالفستان 
او مثل السجائر 
وفى قصيدة اخرى نجد شاعرنا الكبير فاروق جويدة يقول :
وهيا لنكتب 
شعرا جديدا 
فما عاد فى العمر 
شىء يفيد
وفى قصيدة اخرى نجده يقول :
هيا لنسكر 
من رحيق فانى 
وفى قصيدة بعنوان ( انا والليل والشعر ) نجد محاورة بين شاعرنا وبين الليل والشعر .. فعندما سائله الليل :
اين الرفاق 
واين رحيق المنى والسنين ؟؟
واين النجوم 
تناجيك عشقا 
وتسكب فى راحتيك الحنين ؟
واين .. النسيم 
وقد هام شوقا 
بعطر من الهمس 
لايستكين ؟
واين هواك 
بدرب الحيارى
يتيه احتيالا 
على العاشقين ؟
اجابه شاعرنا بقوله :
اتسالنى عن زمان 
يمزق حبا ابى ان يلين ؟
وعندما سأله الشعر :
هل صرت كهلا ؟
اجابه شاعرنا :
توارى عبير الشباب 
وهنا قال الشعر بصوت حزين :
اريدك حبا
وشوقا يطير بنا للسحاب 
اريدك طيرا 
على كل روض
اريدك زهرا 
على كل باب 
اريدك لحنا 
شجى المعانى 
ولو عشت تجرى 
وراء السراب 
اريدك اليوم 
دع ماتولى 
ودعك من النبش 
بين التراب 
ففى الروض زهرا 
وعطر .. وطير 
وفى الافق تعلو 
الاغانى العذاب 
وهنا نظر شاعرنا الى الشعر وساله :
ماذا تريد ؟
فاجابه الشعر :
نعيد ليالى الشباب
فسأله شاعرنا :
هل تفيد الامانى 
اذا ماارتمت 
فوق صدر السراب ؟
وساعة صفو 
سترحل عنا 
وترجع يوما 
لدار العذاب 
وفى كل يوم 
سنبنى قصورا 
غدا سوف نتركها للتراب .
المؤلف فى سطور :
________
_ ابراهيم خليل ابراهيم
_ من مواليد الحادى والعشرين من شهر يناير بسراى القبة بالقاهرة بجمهورية مصر العربية للاسرة تنتمى جذورها لمحافظة الشرقية فوالده من ( صافور ) مركز ديرب نجم ووالدته من ( السدس ) مركز الابراهيمية
_ التحق بالحضانة بمدينة اسوان نظرا لعمل والده بمشروع السد العالى العظيم ومنحه الرئيس ( جمال عبد الناصر ) وساما
_ حصل على الشهادتين الابتدائية والاعدادية من مدارس ( السدس) وكانت للمعلمة القديرة ( صفاء نجم ) دورا مهما فى اكتشاف وتنمية موهبته الادبية اثناء دراسته الابتدائية
_ انتقل مع الاسرة الى القاهرة وحصل على الثانوية
_ حصل على بكالوريوس ادارة الاعمال
_عمل محررا صحفيا فى جريدة عيون مصر والنبا والحياة والفداء والشراقوه والفلاح المصرى ومجلة صوت الشرقية
_ تراس تحرير مجلات : الفيروز والعروبة والمنار والاثنين الاذاعية والتى كانت تذاع ببرنامج ( مايكتبه الشباب ) باذاعة الشباب والرياضة وكان للاذاعية القديرة ( عديلة بشارة ) اثرا هاما فى احتضان المواهب الادبية الشابة _ تم اعتماده متحدثا ومعدا للبرامج بالاذاعة فى عام 1987 
_رئيس قسم التحقيقات بمجلة (اتصالات المستقبل).
- رئيس تحرير مجلة المنتدي .
- المستشار الاعلامي للاصدارات الادبيه التي تصدرها اللجنه الثقافيه بجمعية حلم الحياة .
- مستشار التحرير للاصدارات الادبيه التي يصدرها الصالون الثقافي بمرصفا .
- يعد من اصغر الكتاب (سنا) الذين نشروا كتاباتهم في مجلة العربي الكويتيه 
. - نشر كتاباته في العديد من الدوريات المصريه و العربيه و منها : صحف ..الاخبار و الجمهورية و المساء و الاهرام المسائي و العمال و الحياة و الراي ، اما المجلات فمنها : العربي الكويتيه و المنهل و الجيل و الدفاع و الحج و المجلة العربيه و التوباد و هو و هي و منبر الاسلام و منار الاسلام و الوعي الاسلامي و فجر الاسلام و النهار.
- اذيعت كتاباته الاسلاميه المنشورة بجريدة المساء ( المساء الديني ) في برنامج ( كتابات اسلاميه ) باذاعة القران الكريم 
. - يعد من اشهر مراسلي برنامج ( شريط كاسيت ) باشراف الاذاعية القديرة ( نادية حلمي ) .
- فاز باكثر من جائزة و منحه الاستاذ الدكتور ( مفيد شهاب الدين ) وزير التعليم العالي و الدوله للبحث العلمي - الاسبق - شهادة تقدير علي كتابه (العندليب لا يغيب ) .
- عضو الجمعيه المصريه لرعايه المواهب و العديد من الاتحادات و الجمعيات الادبيه .
- عضو فعال و نشط في الندوات الادبيه و الثقافيه 
. - استضافته الشبكات الاذاعية و القنوات التلفزيونيه في العديد من البرامج و الفترات المفتوحه .
- مؤلفاته : 
_______
- ملامح مصريه
- العندليب لا يغيب
- من سجلات الشرف
- اصوات من السماء
- رؤي ابداعيه
_ وطنى حبيبى
_ موسوعة حلوة بلادى _ الجزء الاول
موسوعة حلوة بلادى _ الجزء الثانى 
موسوعة حلوة بلادى _ الجزء الثالث
_ موسوعة حلوة بلادى _ الجزء الرابع 
_ قال التاريخ 
الحب والوطن فى شعر فاروق جويدة
- كتبت الصفحات الادبيه و الثقافيه في الدوريات عن مؤلفاته و منها :
جريدة الاهرام الاخبار و الاهرام و الجمهوريه و المساء و العمال و الاهرام الرياضي و حريتي و العالم اليوم و النهار والوفد وعيون الحقيقة واتصالات المستقبل وصوت الشرقية كما نوهت البرامج الاذاعية عنها ايضا _
من اقواله :
________
_ من يشعر بالجمال فهو جميل
_ قبر فى وطنى افضل من قسر فى غربتى 
_ الابطال هم نبراس الامم والشعوب _ الاغنية الوطنية لاتكتب بتكليف
_ الصدق هو الطريق الملكى الى القلوب
_ العلم كنز الانسان
قالوا عنه : 
_______
_ قال ( عبد المعطى احمد ) نائب رئيس تحرير جريدة الاهرام : (ابراهيم خليل ابراهيم صحفي من منبت رأسه حتي اخمص قدميه ويستطيع ان يصدر كتابا كل شهر ) 
ـ وقالت الشاعرة الصحفية ( فاطمة السيد ) مساعدة رئيس تحرير جريدة أخبار اليوم ( ابراهيم خليل ابراهيم يقدم امجاد ابناء الوطن للشباب ليكونوا قدوة اليهم)
ـ وقال الصحفي ( سعيد حلوى ) مساعد رئيس تحرير الاهرام ( ابراهيم خليل ابراهيم هو جبرتي العصر الحديث ) 
ـ وقال الاذاعي ( وجيه عرفات ) كبير المذيعين باذاعة القاهرة الكبري ( ابراهيم خليل ابراهيم موسوعي في احاديثه الاذاعية وكتاباته ايضا )
ـ وقالت الاذاعية ( سعاد الجرزاوي ) كبيرة المذيعين باذاعة الشباب والرياضة ( اؤكد علي ان ابراهيم خليل ابراهيم لديه القدرة علي الكتابة التاريخية والادبية والوطنية والاسلامية والفنية وبأسلوب غاية في الرشاقة والجمال والابداع ) ـ وقالت الاديبة ـ ميرفت السنوسي ـ ( الصديق ابراهيم خليل ابراهيم هو واحد من ابناء هذا الوطن الغالي الباحثين المجتهدين والمجدين في كل ما يحويه هذا الوطن من قيم وشخوص لأجل ابرازها واهدائها مقطرة للأجيال )
ـ وقال الاستاذ الدكتور ( عبد الغفار حامد هلال ) عميد كلية اللغة العربية ـ الاسبق ـ والداعية الاسلامي ( ابراهيم خليل ابراهيم من ذوي الاطلاع الواسع والمهارات والمواهب المتنوعة ومن الكتاب المرموقين الذين لهم اسهامات متجددة وكتابات قيمة واحاديث اذاعية مفيدة)
ـ وقال ( حسين السكري ) المدير العام بالمراكز الاسلامية الخارجية ـ الاسبق ـ بالمجلس الاعلي ـ للشئون الاسلامية ومحرر ـ مع القراء ـ بمجلة منبر الاسلام ( ابراهيم خليل ابراهيم يتميز بالكتابات المتنوعة والثقافة والفكر الصائب والاسلوب المهذب الذي يجمع بين وحدة المقال وسلاسة العبارة ) 
_ وقال الدكتور _ مصطفى بديوى_: ( مجموع الكتب المؤلفة من ابراهيم خليل ابراهيم تدل دلالة واضحة على انه يمتلك القدرة والكفاءة على التأليف فوق كونه يمتلك ادواته الكتابية من مؤالفة بين الافكار وسلاسة الاسلوب والتمكن من استخدام كل طاقاته نحو الهدف الاساسى لموضوع الكتاب .. انه جهد جبار يستحق الشكر والتقدير )
ـ وقال الشاعر الفنان ـ مصطفي خورشيد ـ ( الصديق ابراهيم خليل ابراهيم ايقاعه اسرع من ايقاع الحياة )
ـ وقال الشاعرـ امام صالح ـ ( ابراهيم خليل ابراهيم يعد مكتبة متنقلة )
ـ وقالت الاذاعية ـ نادية عثمان ـ كبيرة المذيعين ومديرة التنفيذ بالاذاعة التعليمية ( انسانية ابراهيم خليل ابراهيم انعكست في كتاباته )
ـ وقالت الاذاعية ـ نادية حلمي ـ نائبة رئيس الاذاعة ـ الاسبق ـ ( ابراهيم خليل ابراهيم لديه موهبة جديرة بالاحترام ووفاء قلما نجده في زمن قل فيه الوفاء)
______________________________
كتاب : الحب والوطن فى شعر فاروق جويدة 
للكاتب : ابراهيم خليل ابراهيم

----------


## رونق الزهر

مشكور اخوي ابراهيم خليل على الموضوع
ونتمنى ان نرى جديدك دوما
تحياتي نداء الحق

----------


## ابراهيم خليل

اشكرك على المرور الطيب 
تحياتى اليك

----------


## بعدني ......

شكراً

----------


## كبرياء

يعطيكـ ألف عافيهـ .. 

ماننح ـــــــــــرم مجهودكـ 

كبرياء

----------


## الأمل البعيد

السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته ..

مشكوره خيو  على وضعك لديوانه ..

بارك الله فيك ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بنتظار جديدك .. كل المودة

----------

